
Lines of Action - fogus
http://www.iggamecenter.com/info/en/loa.html
======
Marazan
I once wrote a self learning AI to play Lines of Action.

Due to an incorrectly placed minus sign it got worse at the game over
subsequent generations.

After 1000 generations I couldn't even make a forced win against it so wily
was it at avoiding success

------
keyle
I love alternate rulesets and obscure games but this doesn't look that
interesting to me.

It may be because most games are about dominance or resource building and
ownership, or capture; this is about grouping. In such it doesn't appeal to
any "real world" experience I have had and I feel disconnected from it.

~~~
keerthiko
I like that it deviates from the "dominance" conflict based game design, which
was popularized in times of war and direct political conflict which feels a
bit dated today. This is more adversarial problem solving. Being the first to
build a superior network is a common mechanic in games like Ticket to Ride,
power grid, to some extent Settlers of Catan, and this is a much more elegant
streamlined version of that mechanic.

